# 15-45 manual focus issue



## kelceyb (Mar 31, 2018)

Has anyone experienced cloudy shots when manual focusing the 15-45? Typically I zoom in and use focus peaking to make sure the shot is tack sharp, but anytime I try with the 15-45 the image is cloudy or hazy when zoomed in. Same shot on auto focus is clear as can be. I tested the lens on my M5 and M2, as well as testing the 28mm and 11-22 on the same cameras, its definitely the lens. I can't think of what would cause this, any one have any ideas or same experiences?


----------



## josephandrews222 (Apr 1, 2018)

...I just tried duplicating what you have seen--M6 + 22mm (two shots, AF and MF with peaking) and M6 + 15-45mm (same two shots, both shooting at about 22mm focal length; one AF and one MF with peaking).

I don't see what you see: when I examine all four shots side-by-side, they are more-or-less identical.

Sounds like you have an interesting problem to figure out. Perhaps other posters have ideas...I can't come up with any.

I don't own the 28mm; you like using it and the images it produces?


----------

